# Ceramic Water Filter



## OldCootHillbilly

Anybody heard a this brand before? Anybody got one? Opinions?

Homespun Environmental


----------



## RevWC

Never seen this one but have had experience with this.

MSR MiniWorks EX Microfilter - FREE SHIPPING!

_"A rooster crows only when it sees the light. Put him in the dark and he'll never crow. I have seen the light and I'm crowing." _


----------



## hillbillymama

I have been wondering myself about these ceramic type filters. They make sense to me....:dunno:


----------



## jbillh

Hi Folks,

It may be good as a water "FILTER" but a water "PURIFIER" is in a whole different league.

That is why I trust the "Black Berkey Purification Elements" and things like boiling, chlorine etc.

I guess it just depends on to what level you need your water to be cleaned.

I've used the basic ceramic filters on hiking trips with Boy Scouts for years and drank from some very bad water sources with no (known) ill effects. Sometimes there was feces floating in the muddy water we had to drink.

That said; I wish I had known about the purifier elements instead. I'll never go back to ceramics again unless I just use them as a pre-filter for the Black Berkey purifiers.

Re-reading my words I'm wondering if I'm turning into a "water snob?"

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## RevWC

jbillh said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> It may be good as a water "FILTER" but a water "PURIFIER" is in a whole different league.
> 
> That is why I trust the "Black Berkey Purification Elements" and things like boiling, chlorine etc.
> 
> I guess it just depends on to what level you need your water to be cleaned.
> 
> I've used the basic ceramic filters on hiking trips with Boy Scouts for years and drank from some very bad water sources with no (known) ill effects. Sometimes there was feces floating in the muddy water we had to drink.
> 
> That said; I wish I had known about the purifier elements instead. I'll never go back to ceramics again unless I just use them as a pre-filter for the Black Berkey purifiers.
> 
> Re-reading my words I'm wondering if I'm turning into a "water snob?"
> 
> All the Best,
> 
> Bill


Hey Water Snob, I agree with you as ceramic does not remove viruses however seems like an inexpensive filter and all you have to do is add clorox bleach and you have clean water! Clorox.com | Disinfectant Products FAQ


----------



## a1bigtuna

I am reading about a ceramic filter with charcoal and also contains some silver in it. Would that not purify the water?


----------



## spacestuff4me

*I am a water snob*

Hi Everyone,

I've researched how to clean water since the 70's and the only filter I trust is the silver impregnated ceramic filters, such as the Katadyn or Berky filters. Water purity is utmost in any situation and you don't want to risk your health when you don't have to.

I have a few Katadyn Pocket Filters, they're expensive new at $200, but they can be found in mint used condition for $100 and they are the cornerstone of any survival kit. This unit will filter 30-40k gallons, the filter can be easily cleaned, you can get pure water from raw sewage and it's the best made unit on the market.

If you're looking for a drip filter, Katadyn & Berky make a similar unit that uses multiple filters in a 3 - 5 gallon bucket and they're awesome.

The trick to extending the life of these ceramic filters is to "pre-filter" the water before it's run through your Katadyn. If you remove or allow the sediments, mud and junk to settle out of the raw water for 10-20 min, then pour it into your ceramic filter, you'll get a lot more gallons between cleanings.

Activated charcoal is fine, diatamatious earth is good, the PUR, Brita and other small filters are decent, but if you're really serious about being able to filter water from ANY source, Katadyn is the only answer.


----------



## Immolatus

Looks like these, which are the ones I have as my own filters. I actually havent tried them yet, but I'm gonna get it set up this weekend. This company is local, its why I support them.
They distribute them in third world countries and supposedly filter everything. For my personal needs, I want the strongest available so if needed I could drink 'swamp water', or the nastiest stuff around.
I unno about feces floating in my water...


----------



## McGyverish

I am looking for a small purifier such as a straw, say for at least 20 gal that I can easily pack in a back pack for hiking or for an emergency situation. 
What features or product should I look for to make sure I am NOT over estimating the capability of the purifier.


----------



## jbillh

Hi McGyverish,

Have you looked into the Berkey Sport Bottle? I know lots of folks that have them in their bug-out-bags. 

It's just under a quart sized bottle with a replaceable filter/purification element. Claims about 160 refills if you are using "raw" water like from a stream or lake and about 640 refills if you are using tap or well water.

I use mine everyday and really like it. It takes the chlorine taste and smell out of our city water.

Definitely a good hiking bottle.

Downside... If it freezes solid it will ruin the element. Don't climb Everest with it unless you keep in near your body heat ; - ) 

ATB,

Bill


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

I love looking at old post, SO much has been discussed already on this great forum...

I own two of the Reliance AquaTainer, you know, the blue 7 gallon cubes. And I now understand the difference in filtering water and purifying it. But I found this and I am asking everyone what they think. I am sure I will need bleach and/or boiling the water but, will this filter be an inexpensive way to filter water? GRAVITY WATER FILTER

It says: Meets U.S. EPA purifier guidelines for removal of bacteria (99.9999%) and Giardia (99.9%) removes bacteria and cysts. Microfiltration method and Anticlog Technology: 143 square inches of pleated .3 micron glassfiber media. For use with Reliance water containers: Water-Pak, Aqua-Pak, Aqua-Tainer or Jumbo-Tainer. Good for up to 200 Gal. No pumping required. Filter element made by Katadyn.

I would appreciate everyone's remarks, this looks TOO easy...


----------



## RamboMoe

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Anybody heard a this brand before? Anybody got one? Opinions?
> 
> Homespun Environmental


I've never tried that brand before, but ceramic is basically the cream of the crop of filters. I'm of the belief that you want to combine a filtering method (ie ceramic for larger particles) and a purification method (ie boiling or iodine for small bacteria/viruses) to really be sure about your water. Obviously it's not possible in every case, but I think it's ideal.


----------



## gitnready4it

*Ceramic filter with carbon core!*

The MSR Miniworks EX Microfilter has a ceramic element with a 0.2 micron pore size AND a carbon core to remove chlorine, iodine, pesticides and also helps with foul odors. For more info go to MSR Miniworks Water Filter


----------



## gitnready4it

I own and use the MSR Miniworks EX Microfilter filter mentioned earlier. It is a really nice design with some cool features.Like being able to thread directly to a Nalgene bottle.It also has a carbon core.


----------



## JustUs

I didn't see this mentioned anywhere else in this thread, but since there are many Berkey suggestion I wanted to mention that they did have an issuer with some of their filters not working (I know someone who had one and is currently very ill because the filter wasn't filtering). All reports I've seen say this problem is fixed...but if you stock filter you might want to check yours to see if you have any of the bad one. Here's a link from Berkey.

http://www.berkeywater.com/Element.pdf


----------



## UncleJoe

I found this on youtube this morning. Looks like a reasonable way to supplement your water storage.


----------



## kappydell

I have both ceramic filters to set up a pail filter system, and a non-electric water distiller (set it on a heat source and start distilling) but they are for a base camp set up. they are too bulky for traveling. If I had doubts I would still boil the water, then cool it for drinking. for traveling I have a backpackers kaytadihn (Sp?) due to its compact size and easily cleaned filter. I have a small container of bleach to finish the job (it only takes a few drops). Yes, I know a filter will not take out everything but I usually boil water for coffee anyway, so it will at least get the foul tasting gunk out. The distiller is too bulky for a backpack, and that is what I trust to do the 'best' job. The travel filter choice was based on the effectiveness-cost-size-ease of use requirements for my needs. Many factors to consider folks, so think about it, don't just take someones suggestions willy-nilly. And consider conditions - they change - you need flexibility to roll with the changes....


----------



## Fn/Form

UncleJoe said:


> I found this on youtube this morning. Looks like a reasonable way to supplement your water storage.


Hmmm... I wonder if he confirmed those buckets were food safe.


----------



## UncleJoe

I believe in the comments section he mentions the need to use food grade buckets.


----------



## RevWC

UncleJoe said:


> I found this on youtube this morning. Looks like a reasonable way to supplement your water storage.


I made 3 of these with an extra filter for myself total investment maybe $130.00. The others go to my Son and one to his in-laws (also prepper's). Each filter is good for around 700 gallons of water. Clean water will be good for bartering. Have started to save plastic water bottles too.


----------

